# A good pat tester?



## sean901

hi im new to pat testing im compleated my training and im looking to start up a pat testing company, so much choice in equipment can anyone recommend a good all round pat tester to me?

many thanks


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Downloadable to PC or handwritten?
Testing IT equipment?
110 vor 240 only?
Flash testing?

Ring Seaward, Fluke or Megger. Talk to the people that know best

We use seaward PAT2000s
IT 1000
Megger PAT32

not the latest technology but they do the job well enough for our purposes:thumbup:


----------



## Ecopat

I use the Robin Smartpat 5500, good all round machine no need to be writing reports as it downloads them. A bit bulky I guess but I wouldnt use anything else.

Good luck in your venture.


----------



## alanjonescambridge

*Pat testers*



sean901 said:


> hi im new to pat testing im compleated my training and im looking to start up a pat testing company, so much choice in equipment can anyone recommend a good all round pat tester to me?
> 
> many thanks


_It all depends on the type of work that you are undertaking. If you are going to return to the same premises and test the same equipment year in year out, a tester that can be linked to a computer, with a bar code printer and reader will be of best use to you. This is the most expensive, but it will pay for itself rapidly as it will not take so long to use, meaning you will do more tests than a manual tester. If you are testing things as a one off, that you are not likely to be asked to do again then a basic tester will be a cheaper option for you._ 

_Don't buy a tester that is too limiting test wise. You will really need to do Substitute Ins/Resistance, Touch Current, Soft Earth Bond and Leakage tests if you are to do IT equipment and other voltage sensitive equipment. (In my past, I have zapped a computer with the full insulation resistance 500V Test, to no ill effect, but having done it once, I strongly urge against this._

_I am happy with my Fluke 6200. My work in mainly one offs. I am used to Fluke/Robin as I had these at Regional Colleges when I was a student. The all singing and dancing model 6500 I have not used. Perhaps, it may pay you to get this one at first and then buy the gismo's later._

_The cheapest place to buy is the net. The local wholesaler quotes me £700+ (Edmundssens) but I got the same model for £475 + post & packing from a dealer in Aberdeen, Scotland. If you can, try to buy good secondhand but there are pitfalls. It may be a lot harder than you think to get an adequate amount of work. Hope this is useful to you._


----------



## Ecopat

alanjonescambridge said:


> _It all depends on the type of work that you are undertaking. If you are going to return to the same premises and test the same equipment year in year out, a tester that can be linked to a computer, with a bar code printer and reader will be of best use to you. This is the most expensive, but it will pay for itself rapidly as it will not take so long to use, meaning you will do more tests than a manual tester. If you are testing things as a one off, that you are not likely to be asked to do again then a basic tester will be a cheaper option for you._
> 
> _Don't buy a tester that is too limiting test wise. You will really need to do Substitute Ins/Resistance, Touch Current, Soft Earth Bond and Leakage tests if you are to do IT equipment and other voltage sensitive equipment. (In my past, I have zapped a computer with the full insulation resistance 500V Test, to no ill effect, but having done it once, I strongly urge against this._
> 
> _I am happy with my Fluke 6200. My work in mainly one offs. I am used to Fluke/Robin as I had these at Regional Colleges when I was a student. The all singing and dancing model 6500 I have not used. Perhaps, it may pay you to get this one at first and then buy the gismo's later._
> 
> _The cheapest place to buy is the net. The local wholesaler quotes me £700+ (Edmundssens) but I got the same model for £475 + post & packing from a dealer in Aberdeen, Scotland. If you can, try to buy good secondhand but there are pitfalls. *It may be a lot harder than you think to get an adequate amount of work. Hope this is useful to you*._


Agreed, it took me 5 years to get a comfortable amount of customers for PAT, but then I also have other qualifications to fall back on & this came in handy when I was building my business up.

Have you bought one yet, what did you buy?


----------



## Potsy

Trimix-leccy said:


> Downloadable to PC or handwritten?
> Testing IT equipment?
> 110 vor 240 only?
> Flash testing?
> 
> Ring Seaward, Fluke or Megger. Talk to the people that know best
> 
> We use seaward PAT2000s
> IT 1000
> Megger PAT32
> 
> not the latest technology but they do the job well enough for our purposes:thumbup:


There are lots out there, we use Robin too - no complaints


----------



## Safety-PAT

We use seaward, simple to use and good support.


----------



## frank

I use my Megger,


FRank


----------



## ALIOK1

*PAT Testing*

I use a great little company for my PAT Testing labels. They sell the best PAT Test labels on sheets, much quicker to use and they can pre-print your details. They are at www.patlabel.co.uk and I use the labels at http://www.patlabel.co.uk/1000-personalised-pat-testing-labels-green-pco1-p-77.html hope you find them ok...

Ali


----------



## JohnR

What exactly do you test with these? looks like a cool toy. 
I am not familiar with PAT. What does it stand for?


----------



## frank

Portable Appliance Tester. Idiot proof machine to test appliances via the cord plug. You don.t need to be an electrician to use - the PAT tester gives you an up display of pass/fail/ misc test results all printable or computor/laptop downloadable. After 2 hours testing you will throw it away and promise never to PAT test anything ever again. It sends you mad. Drives you crazy and sends the brain into sleep mode. I would rather poke pins in my eyes than PAT test anything for more than 10 minutes.

Frank


----------



## Rapid Test

*Seaward 350!*

Hi! We have just done a similar thing to you - trained and set up a new company specialising in PAT testing. We did a lot of research and decided to go with the Seaward Primetest 350. It's handheld and we felt it was more portable than others - it's pretty small in size and has some advanced features.

So far we love it! We've only just started out but you can see our website and if there's anything we can help with just give us a shout!

www.rapid-test.co.uk


----------



## ALIOK1

Hi,

If you are looking for personalised labels as you are new to PAT Testing, our company sells them. As a start out you may just need something like a Plug Top Label which fits onto both plugs and appliances, you can fine these at http://www.patlabel.co.uk/1500-pers-plug-top-pat-testing-labels-green-pc06-p-83.html .

Thanks, Alistair


----------



## Trimix-leccy

ALIOK1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are looking for personalised labels as you are new to PAT Testing, our company sells them. As a start out you may just need something like a Plug Top Label which fits onto both plugs and appliances, you can fine these at http://www.patlabel.co.uk/1500-pers-plug-top-pat-testing-labels-green-pc06-p-83.html .
> 
> Thanks, Alistair


 probably against forum rules but, I have PAT labels from this guy in the past [even customised them for me with a section for 'fuse size'] excellent quality.....message ends


----------



## South Jersey Sparky

When i was in England we used the Megger MPAT. it was cheaper at the time, but after doing a lot of tests i would have rather gone for the Seaward. The keyboard is better.


----------



## alfie1984

Digital computerised tester is certainly the way to go


----------

